# chris clugston



## sniperB-4

I was wondering if anyone had any information on chris clugston. I am looking into buying some of his videos and want to know if they are worth the money.


----------



## Brian King

Randy,
Call me or talk to me Saturday!

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian


----------



## Arthur

I have his Combat JKD tapes and the knife tape that was sold with it (from TRS). I think they are pretty cool tapes. 

Its a nice small system that can be easily learned and is useful against your "average Joe".

I haven't seen his later tapes.

Arthur


----------



## NYCRonin

I have seen the whole set of tapes offered. 
I will agree with Arthur...good stuff contained therein.
I even use some of it when training - most noteably the 'pop-up'.
His 'shoot the angle' is familiar to all Systemists - though we play it differently.
All in all, a decent discourse for someone interested in combatives (though his claim to having taken JKD to the next level could be strongly disputed).
PS - if you really want to understand how to throw a 'Thai - type' thigh kick that is quite devastating, you will find it here. EXACTLY as I was taught by Arjan Chai Surasite - in my pre-Systema days.


----------



## Cruentus

Is he the guy who had claimed to have re-discovered a Roman Gladiator fighting system?

If this is the same guy, I will say that I saw part of one of his tapes. Now I know that if you can't say something nice, then don't say it at all, but I am going to break that rule here to say that the footage I saw totally blew.


----------



## NYCRonin

I cant say - dont know what you saw but your post immediately made me think of Pancration...which I have never seen demonstrated and seems to be well regarded by the MA community in general.

I am going to work on re-discovering an ancient MArt myself.
Simple and direct, devastating in application - it is based on cave-man combat...gonna call it 'hit-im-widda-rock'!
2 tape series from TRS - order now and recieve an official H.I.W.R rock (patent pending). You will ALSO recieve a 3rd tape - which you get to keep if you return the other 2. Called 'Stabbim-wida-pointy-stick'.
$99 plus S&H


----------



## Cruentus

LOL thats funny.

It wasn't Pancration, actually. It was called something like "Komrack Bas." I am pretty sure I am botching the hell out of the name, though. Regardless, it was pretty dumb.


----------



## NYCRonin

Cahmrac-Bas...yep, thats him.
In regard to my opinion of his vid's - remember, it is in the context of the 'average' Joe. Simple stuff but still better than alot of the crap they teach at the law enforcement acadamies in my area.


----------



## MJS

I have a few tapes by him.  The material was interesting, although the choice of people that he used to help him demo the material were very poor.  They seemed clueless as to what was going on.  Just my opinion though.  

Personally, if I was going to invest alot of $$ into a set of JKD tapes, I'd go with Vunak!!!

Mike


----------



## Arthur

> Personally, if I was going to invest alot of $$ into a set of JKD tapes, I'd go with Vunak!!!


While the first set of Clugston tapes are called "Combat JKD", they have pretty much _nothing_ to do with JKD. So if its JKD tapes someone is looking for then these aren't the tapes.

Though there are some drills on the first tape which are quite useful for training the speeed and reaction of some of the tools taught on most JKD Concepts tapes. Most notably the pad work and mirroring drills.

After that part of the tape though, they migrate into terratory quite unfamiliar to JKD.

Arthur


----------



## Hand Sword

Good stuff if you want some fast food martial arts over a weekend. Certain things were good pointers to incorporate, I'd say his ego has to go, but, not the worst things to have.


----------



## Brooder

I have his Combat JKD and Rosetta Stone tapes. The Combat JKD has some interesting techniques in it. One thing I did not like about it, was toward the end of the tape, he said he created a move that was the best in his entire arsenal. He calls it "The Wedge". All it is sort of like pushing the other guy's left shoulder back to knock him off balance. He said to do that no matter what the other guy does. Another thing that is useful, is his "Hit, Angle, Off-Balance" theory, although alot of systems also teach that. The Roesetta Stone just shows alot about reaction time in combat. I wish I had not have bought b/c you are supposed to have his Combrac Bas tapes to go with it.
So, if you are thinking about ordering any of his tapes, your best bet is Combat JKD. If you want actual JKD from TRS, go with Paul Vunak. His RAT System is awesome.


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat

Sense we are talking about JKD Training dvds, any one have the Ron Balicki JKD series. If so what do you think of them?? Sense, I trained with Balicki, I had to buy them when they first came out for alot more then what they are going for now! But if you want the Lee Inosanto lineage, I think they work out well. They have pretty much all of the JKD Kickboxing series that Sifu Inosanto teaches at the Inosanto Academy.


----------



## sgtmac_46

Yeah, i've still got Chris Clugston's TRS Combat JKD tapes that I bought YEARS ago (probably mid-1990's)......I haven't watched them in a long time, but as I recall they were pretty decent self-defense stuff for the average joe.  

The pop-up was good, some decent drills to work on hand speed.  Again, if you're looking for 'Pure JKD' material, it ain't it.....but it's not bad for what it is.....easy and pretty effective self-defense techniques and drills for the novice.

I heard the Comrac Bas tape wasn't nearly as good.....

Of course i'd probably get that too if I found it cheap......i'm a HUGE collector of books and videos on martial arts and self-defense.......even ones that aren't very good.  I've never found a tape or book on the subject that wasn't good for something......if only for comic relief and a lesson in how NOT TO!  But lets leave 'SCARS' out of this.........


----------



## sgtmac_46

NubreedKaliSilat said:


> Sense we are talking about JKD Training dvds, any one have the Ron Balicki JKD series. If so what do you think of them?? Sense, I trained with Balicki, I had to buy them when they first came out for alot more then what they are going for now! But if you want the Lee Inosanto lineage, I think they work out well. They have pretty much all of the JKD Kickboxing series that Sifu Inosanto teaches at the Inosanto Academy.



For that matter also get Dan Inosanto's tape series.


----------



## simplicity

Guys, nothing against anyone mention here. I must say Dan Inosanto is a wealth of knowledge, if you ever get a chance to train with him do so. On a different note, it is better to seek out a live teacher in Jeet Kune Do. JKD is an art that must be felt. DVDs, book reinforce what you have felt. Without the proper energy from a qualified teacher. You are swimming in a sandbox, when the water is over there-------------->



Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------

